# 4k programming



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

ok so I have a 4K tv. does dish offer 4k programming yet or are they still working on it??


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Dish doesn't and I don't think Direct or cable companies do either. For now it's a bandwidth issue. Hopefully you're seeing some picture improvement from upscaling your Dish picture via the 4K TV even if it's not full 4K. For true 4K I think you are limited to Netflix and other streaming services. And you'll need an internet service providing 16 MBPS or better to use them. In time Dish and others will figure out how to do 4K but not right now.

Getting ready to move to 4K myself. The old 65" behemoth rear projection died. Still evaluating and I'm focusing on who does the best upscaling because I know for now that will be the biggest benefit. But I keep TVs for 10 to 12 years so I expect to realize 4K benefits long before I'd be ready to replace whatever I buy today. Same thing happened with HDTV. I remember when it was just a National Geographic channel in HD on Dish. But once there were enough HDTVs out there the HD channel offerings followed.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think any of the traditional providers do. It's bandwidth, but also content. Other than possible PPV or something on their own channels (such as DirecTV's Audience Channel), there just isn't any 4k content they can provide. There isn't a 4K version of HDNet or Discovery HD Theater.

I've heard of several providers "preparing" for it, but that's all.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

As there are still channels trying to go to HD, it may be a while to see 4k cable channels. As the other have said; it is bandwidth. One has to wonder if 4k, will be like 3D, a niche that may be limited to downloads and DVDs.. Though, unless you get a very large set, it is hard to really see the difference between 4k and 1080p.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

does anybody know about how many HD channels are in dishes AT 250


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ground_pounder said:


> does anybody know about how many HD channels are in dishes AT 250


None. AT250 does not include HD channels.

If one buys AT250 and adds HD ($10) one would get 87 HD channels (plus PPV, plus local stations and RSNs that vary depending on address).


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

James Long said:


> None. AT250 does not include HD channels.
> 
> If one buys AT250 and adds HD ($10) one would get 89 HD channel (plus PPV and part-time RSNs that vary depending on address).


yea I knew that I would be paying the 10 fee for the HD channels. as direct doesn't include em earthier unless you sighn a contract 89 HD channels is not to bad


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Corrected to 87 ... I had included Pac-12 and Big10 in the 89 as they are 24/7 RSNs but they are NOT available in AT250 unless one is in market for each RSN.

FYI: For new customers DirecTV now includes HD with "no extra charge" (although they now charge new customers monthly for the first receiver). See the thread in the DirecTV forum for details.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> As there are still channels trying to go to HD, it may be a while to see 4k cable channels. As the other have said; it is bandwidth. One has to wonder if 4k, will be like 3D, a niche that may be limited to downloads and DVDs.. Though, unless you get a very large set, it is hard to really see the difference between 4k and 1080p.


Another fad.


----------

